# Batteries help



## clickclick (Nov 22, 2012)

has any one used these rechargeable batteries?

1- Envie Infinite

View image: Envie 4 AA 2100m Ah Infinite Ready to use Battery

2- Varta

View image: varta


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope, I haven't...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

me neither  ....go for good branded ones...dont take risk


----------

